# Ugh. Changing profile pic.



## lamaga (May 8, 2012)

I've changed my profile pic, made sure it fits within the size parameters, and the new pic shows up on my profile, but all my comments still show up with the old pic. I've logged out and back in. Any other suggestions?


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

have you tried an exorcism?


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

lamaga said:


> I've changed my profile pic, made sure it fits within the size parameters, and the new pic shows up on my profile, but all my comments still show up with the old pic. I've logged out and back in. Any other suggestions?


because you need to change your avatar


----------



## southbound (Oct 31, 2010)

I can't help with your technical problem, but I will say this is the first time I've looked at your avatar and didn't have to change into clean underwear!:rofl:


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

lamaga said:


> I've changed my profile pic, made sure it fits within the size parameters, and the new pic shows up on my profile, but all my comments still show up with the old pic. I've logged out and back in. Any other suggestions?


good to see you got it figured out


----------



## lamaga (May 8, 2012)

Thanks to YOU, honey! Everyone else was too busy making fun of poor, dear D'Hoffryn


----------



## TBT (Dec 20, 2011)

lamaga said:


> Thanks to YOU, honey! Everyone else was too busy making fun of poor, dear D'Hoffryn


I kinda liked D'Hoffryn!


----------

